# Mirror Finish Audi TT Full Wet Sand Orange Peel Removal.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*Evening all.

This is a car that I carried out the work back in June, so you can see how far behind I am on write up's. Not been posting much as most of my work comes from Google searches and word of mouth rather than DW.

Contacted by the owner after him seeing the Merc AMG wet sand I did and he not wanting to do it himself. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264844

Car was dropped off for the week and I did it over a week. Not hundreds of pics as I just like to get on with the job but thought you would like to see it.

Car dropped off









As you can see pretty dirty so was given the usual wash method and clayed.

The process was taking hundreds of paint readings all over the car and then wet sanding through the various grades of wet paper 1500, 2000, 2500, 3000 and 4000 grit papers and at every stage taking even more paint readings.

Once the wet sanding was taken care off the car was then polished back with a wool pad and Scholl S3 due to the hardness of the clear, polished again with Scholl S17 on a yellow 3M pad and refined with Ultrafina on a blue pad. Car was then wiped with IPA and GTechniq C1 applied to the body and wheels and G1 applied to glass.



















Partially sanded.









Flatted.


















After 4000 Grit.









After one hit polished. To test the water.


















More flatting, the edges were sanded by the 3000 grit stage.


















Some finished pics.













































A few more random pics.


























































































Not a massive write up as I did not take too many pictures as time was against me and my photography skills are not great, I would just rather get on with the job.

I did wash the wheels after the final wash down!!

Hope you enjoy it. :car:*​


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

great turn around, just shows the finish you can achieve with wet sanding


----------



## gleaming (Aug 14, 2007)

hi steve
good job as always:thumb:


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Living up to your name with that one :thumb:


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

The finish looks incredible


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looking very nice, :thumb:.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Can't beat a wet sand thread  great work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Bloody Nora Steve, looks incredible after polishing! Bet the whole car looked amazing afterwards!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I will add some more pics later.


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Sweet. I would love to have the confidence to be able to do this to my own car. Maybe I'll start with a practice panel!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Excellent work.fantastic gloss.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Next time you do that, I dare you to MMS a picture to the owner midway through lol.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Another great wet sanding job Steve!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> Next time you do that, I dare you to MMS a picture to the owner midway through lol.


Oh yes I emailed the customer everyday.

He brought the car all the way from Norwich for this.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Going to run a dedicated wet flatting course in December. PM me for details.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job :thumb:


----------



## KevinT (Jun 24, 2012)

Super job Steve, How was Dallas did you c JR ha ha???


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job.
I want to wet sand my car but I have the feeling that the paint is too thin.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Beautiful finish and shine. You must be v.pleased


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd be to worried about damaging the paint, But fair play to you that looks ace


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh wow, amazing . A job well done.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers guys. Doing a BMW next weekend with a customer and hope to have plenty of fun, BBQ and a good old **** up as well. This customer is a nutter so I expect to be sleeping in his garage. All his mates are coming from the pub later as well.

as I said I think detailing has lost it's funny mojo. The things we used to get up to would scare the life out of most.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

What was the turn around time for a job like this?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Sicskate said:


> What was the turn around time for a job like this?


Depends.
A quick wet sand tickle and polish back 4 days or a complete wet sand to flat the panels to within 2-3 mil about 2 weeks.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Excellent finish mate!:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Cheers dude, may have an E46 to do soon, wet sand worth more than the car is worth but thats what the owner wants.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

If there ever was a colour to go through that it has to be this. Awesome colour/finish at the end.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## hottrod (Apr 27, 2010)

Excellent job, awesome results!

Would it be possible to get some details on your fluorescent ceiling fixtures? Unlike most units that give off a diffuse light, these seem to be nice and crisp!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect work and lovely car


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

:d :d


----------



## rs_si (Apr 20, 2010)

May seem a stupid question but when the car is in this state how do you prepare the panel prior to machine polishing? Do you just wash the residue off with a sponge/wash mit and dry?


----------

